

Elon Musk confirms plans to provide global Internet from 100’s of satellites - Brushfire
http://rt.com/usa/204631-musk-space-satellites-internet/

======
Brushfire
If this works the way the article describes, it feels like a fundamental shift
forward for humanity as a whole. Critical in that step forward is the notion
of open access, even if it isn't free.

